# X-post. A few ics of my new W8



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1081730


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: X-post. A few ics of my new W8 (Pontifex)*

Nice!


----------



## Pontifex (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks! It's a great car!


----------

